# Market app won't upgrade to Google Play



## sbradley07

I am having trouble getting my Market to upgrade to Google Play. I'm running Gummy GBE with Imnuts' PBJTime kernel.

I've tried various methods documented on this site and others:

I tried clearing data/force closing the Market to force the update...when I open the Market, I get a prompt that says "By using Google Play, you agree...." and I accept the terms. But the app is still called Market, not Google Play

I tried downloading the apk from a number of sites. One is called com.android.vending-1.apk and another called Google_Play_Store_v3.4.7. When attempting to install those apks, I get "Application Not Installed."

Anyone else having this issue? I thought I read that today was the day the upgrade from Market to Google Play would happen automatically, but it doesn't seem to be happening for me.


----------



## coreysr

Try taking the Google play installer, rename it Vending.apk and manually place it in system/apps.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbradley07

That did not work...got the same "Application not installed" message. But now I have no Market at all! Trying to install an older version of market.apk gives the same message..


----------



## DirgeExtinction

You're not going to see an icon named "Google Play". The new store is called "Play Store".


----------



## sbradley07

Had to wipe and rebuild. Unbelieveable. Back to where I was before I started f'ing with it. Sticking with the good ole Market app. Damn you Google Play!


----------



## JihadSquad

sbradley07 said:


> Had to wipe and rebuild. Unbelieveable. Back to where I was before I started f'ing with it. Sticking with the good ole Market app. Damn you Google Play!


Mine just updated by istelf with no input on my behalf...


----------



## neyenlives

the market updating is the strangest thing i have seen on these phones, it's random

i have seen a guy at work that had a Sprint EVO 4G that still had the old market weeks after the last major update.....we were trying to get it to update because he wanted the one like mine, and a few days later it just updated on it's own.....

even on mine, after a wipe and loading new rom, it is usually several days before the market updates itself......very odd behavior


----------



## JihadSquad

neyenlives said:


> the market updating is the strangest thing i have seen on these phones, it's random
> 
> i have seen a guy at work that had a Sprint EVO 4G that still had the old market weeks after the last major update.....we were trying to get it to update because he wanted the one like mine, and a few days later it just updated on it's own.....
> 
> even on mine, after a wipe and loading new rom, it is usually several days before the market updates itself......very odd behavior


Funny, when I flash ROMs it updates like the 2nd or 3rd time I open it.


----------



## sbradley07

What version of Market (or Play Store) do you all have? My Market is v3.0.27, which is pretty old I think. Other than the force close/clear data or manual install approach, is there any other way to force the upgrade? Having already tried those to options and ended up with no Market, I'm reluctant to try them again. Is there some log file I can look at to see if an upgrade is being attempted and failing?


----------



## JihadSquad

sbradley07 said:


> What version of Market (or Play Store) do you all have? My Market is v3.0.27, which is pretty old I think. Other than the force close/clear data or manual install approach, is there any other way to force the upgrade? Having already tried those to options and ended up with no Market, I'm reluctant to try them again. Is there some log file I can look at to see if an upgrade is being attempted and failing?


Mine is 3.4.7


----------



## trparky

I got mine while I was riding in the back seat of a car on a road trip. Got it over 4G. I got some notice about it with some kind of agreement with legalese that would go over the head of any common man with light years to spare.


----------



## lpjunior999

It's because you're on Gummy Charged. The Market app will not update on that rom automatically , no matter what. The best I got was replacing Vending.apk, but then I couldn't buy any apps. I switched over to Tweakstock and it changed to Play Store within minutes.

I think it has something to do with the Market seeing Gummy Charged as a different phone than the Charge. I couldn't buy Cut The Rope until I went to my laptop and told it which device to send it to.


----------



## Raziel36

Search "LCD Density Modder" in the market. It will allow you to download and install the latest Play Store. Also has a benefit of being modded to let you change the density without losing market comparability to your apps. I couldn't live without this app and 240 density setting.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## neyenlives

Raziel36 said:


> Search "LCD Density Modder" in the market. It will allow you to download and install the latest Play Store. Also has a benefit of being modded to let you change the density without losing market comparability to your apps. I couldn't live without this app and 240 density setting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that app is riddled with bad reviews.....reports of bricked boot looping devices.....are you sure this is a good recommendation?


----------



## sbradley07

lpjunior999 said:


> It's because you're on Gummy Charged.


I suspected that might be the issue, but yours is the first post I've seen to confirm my suspicion. Thanks, now I know it's not something I'm doing wrong!

I guess it's time to ditch GummyCharged. I've been holding off since it's been stable for me for a loooong time. But it looks like most folks have moved away from it.

Time to start researching my next ROM....


----------



## droid3r

neyenlives said:


> that app is riddled with bad reviews.....reports of bricked boot looping devices.....are you sure this is a good recommendation?


i have and it seems fine

Droid Charge 4G LTE


----------

